# Slot Car Newbie Needs Help



## merkur (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I was looking into buying some classic scalextric track but cannot find a power base, controllers and transformer for it. So what i was wondering was: can you take the classic track use the track converter and hook up the new sport track power base and everything. On top of all of this, is there is considerable difference between the new sports track and the classic track in regards to performance and ageing? I like the idea of getting the classic track at a much lower cost, but i still want to get the best out of my time and money. Thanks.

Merkur


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

merkur said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was looking into buying some classic scalextric track but cannot find a power base, controllers and transformer for it. So what i was wondering was: can you take the classic track use the track converter and hook up the new sport track power base and everything. On top of all of this, is there is considerable difference between the new sports track and the classic track in regards to performance and ageing? I like the idea of getting the classic track at a much lower cost, but i still want to get the best out of my time and money. Thanks.
> 
> Merkur


Hello! Though there may be some that can help you here, this is primarily an HO scale board. You're looking for a 1:32 scale board. You'll probably have better luck here: http://p198.ezboard.com/bhomeracingworld
Hope you get the answer you're looking for.
Trev


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

merkur said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was looking into buying some classic scalextric track but cannot find a power base, controllers and transformer for it. So what i was wondering was: can you take the classic track use the track converter and hook up the new sport track power base and everything. On top of all of this, is there is considerable difference between the new sports track and the classic track in regards to performance and ageing? I like the idea of getting the classic track at a much lower cost, but i still want to get the best out of my time and money. Thanks.
> 
> Merkur


 Hi Merkur ,

Try this board too they are a great group of guys

http://p198.ezboard.com/fhomeracingworldfrm2

Roger Corrie


----------

